

Watch the New Phorm iPad Mini Case Generate Physical Keys Out of Thin Air - bane
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/12/tactus-phorm-ipad-mini-case/?ncid=rss

======
irascible
They said I was crazy, But I always knew the membrane keyboard would make a
comeback.

